# Subwoofer Advice



## Otis (Mar 17, 2011)

I am looking for a new sub to replace a DT Powerfield 1500 I use currently. My room is 21x16x13(4000 sg ft), open on one side. I would like to spend around 1000-1200 range. My mix is 80% music, 20% tv and movies. I am considering the HSU VTF-15h, the Chase SS 18.1, one for now and another later possibly, the Chase SS 18.2 and possibly an Epik Empire. I really like the idea of dual ss 18.1s, I think the sound would be smoother and look more attractive flanking either side of my entertainment center. The current deal on the SS 18.2 is fantastic, however my wife may not care for the size. It seems all these subs have great customer service. Let me know any thoughts. I'm leaning toward the SS 18.1 and adding another later if necessary. Thanks


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

Your room is considered "Large," so I'd be looking at the Rythmik FV15HP, Epik Empire, dual Outlaw LFM-1 EX's (their sale price is very good right now) or a custom subwoofer from Funkywaves, such as the 15.2 or 15.3. Do you have a preference between sealed and ported?

Take a look at this to get a good feel for max output (the CHT isn't on here because Ricci nor Audioholics has tested it yet):


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That's a handy comparison chart Nuance. The Rythmik certainly seems to be up to the task.

And welcome to HTS Otis.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

robbo266317 said:


> That's a handy comparison chart Nuance. The Rythmik certainly seems to be up to the task.
> 
> And welcome to HTS Otis.
> 
> ...


Thank you, and I completely agree about that Rythmik. Audioholics, Ilkka and Josh Ricci all measure using the same outdoor anechoic technique, so I frequently reference their findings. They put in a lot of work!


----------



## flatfinger (Jul 27, 2011)

:hsdesigned for ( flimsely constructed ! ) apartments , no ???:devil:


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

Your choices are good ones. Keep looking at the sub tests. There are many subs listed in Illka's tests too. His tests can be found by scrolling down on the front page of this site under,
" Manufactured Speakers/ Subwoofers".
My choice would be a DIY sub with any TC Sounds driver . . . . like the LMS Ultra.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Otis said:


> I am looking for a new sub to replace a DT Powerfield 1500 I use currently. My room is 21x16x13(4000 sg ft), open on one side. I would like to spend around 1000-1200 range. My mix is 80% music, 20% tv and movies. I am considering the HSU VTF-15h, the Chase SS 18.1, one for now and another later possibly, the Chase SS 18.2 and possibly an Epik Empire. I really like the idea of dual ss 18.1s, I think the sound would be smoother and look more attractive flanking either side of my entertainment center. The current deal on the SS 18.2 is fantastic, however my wife may not care for the size. It seems all these subs have great customer service. Let me know any thoughts. I'm leaning toward the SS 18.1 and adding another later if necessary. Thanks


The SS-18.1 Dimensions are 23" H x 21" W x 21" D. It's a medium sized enclosure as far as high end subs go.

I think the SS subs would do a great job in your sized room. I fill a 12x16x8 open floor plan room up with bass using dual Chase sealed subs flanking my entertainment stand. Mine are the older CS series. They are turned on their sides, works well in my room.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/53707-sho-10-a.html

Too bad you don't have room for the Chase VS subs! :hsd:


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

If I was in the US, I think Rythmik would be on the top of my list...


----------

